# Savannahs spay day



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I can't believe our baby girl is old enough to be spayed. We have taken her to an animal hospital in Northants where they do keyhole, she put her brakes on and had to be carried through, it seems so strange without her, can't wait to pick her up. However she was a nightmare in the night in the hotel, barking at every noise, I had less than three hours sleep!
Its my terminally ill father in laws birthday today, so we are going to visit them soon, we really want to try and make the day special, and hopefully it will help take my mind off waiting for the phone to ring to say Savannahs ready to be picked up.
Hope she will be ok.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I bet your shattered Amanda. It sounds like a draining day all round. I hope your father in law has a great birthday and you enjoy your day with him. Savannah will be ready to be picked up before you know it, I hope you have a better nights sleep xx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Try not to worry, I hope the day whizzes by and you get your girl back at your side!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Have a lovely day and try not to worry about her (easier said than done I know) sounds like she is in a great place.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure she will be fine. I worried about Molly when she got hers done and everything turned out ok. She had some hyper moments where I worried but she healed up really well! Hope you have your baby back soon!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Enjoy your day and don't worry. She will be just fine and back to herself in no time!! Can't wait to see pics in her baby clothes (or cone) 
I just love seeing her.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh baby savannah getting all grown up! She'll always be your babay though.
I hole the op goes well and she is back to herself in no time.
:bday: to the father in law! X


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope all goes well today, a lot of mixed emotions for you all. 

Your little girl will be fine and home in no time and you'll be trying to keep her calm 

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Savannah is as I write this stretched out on the bed asleep. She is a little wobbly on her feet and a bit tender she has little panics where I imagine its stinging?, but not to bad, so nice to have her back, we intended to put her in her crate when we got in, but she jumped straight on the bed, so we didn't want to move her. No cone! and the vet said only to put the babygrow on if we were to leave her on her own, as its best to get the air to the wound, she has a breathable dressing on. They glued the insisions but these burst so they had to put some fine stitches in. She has had some chicken tonight and by the look of her I think she will give me a much better night than last night, I am exhausted! My father-in-law enjoyed his day, it was a very happy day, he did have a few naps but was very pleased with everything. Arlo was a very good boy. Now for some much needed sleep, please!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad evening went well with the father in law and the poo! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I think you need a wine before that sleep Amanda 
Glad it went well and savannah is taking it all in her stride! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

The patient


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Baby girl.. xoxo

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

dmgalley said:


> Baby girl.. xoxo
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Awe sweety.... So sweet. Wishing a speedy recovery. That's the first time I've seen a bandage on a spay wound. Did the vet put that on? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Awe sweety.... So sweet. Wishing a speedy recovery. That's the first time I've seen a bandage on a spay wound. Did the vet put that on?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes vet put on bandage, going out for a wee in the rain this morning it has got a bit damp, worries me a bit, it can come off tomorrow.
She is fighting fit this morning!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah, it doesn't look likevshecwants to get off that bed any time soon.
Hope she's back to herself in no time x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you had a good night ...you've got to feel sorry for her haven't you . I'd query wether to dry the dressing with a warm setting of a hair drier you really don't want the wound to be wet x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I saw Savannah on you tube tonight. Hubby was playing some video of cockapoo games and I swear it was her. Did you go? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I think I saw Savannah on you tube tonight. Hubby was playing some video of cockapoo games and I swear it was her. Did you go?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


No it is not her! I know there's a little one of Arlo on there somewhere, I would love to see Savannahs doppelganger!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> No it is not her! I know there's a little one of Arlo on there somewhere, I would love to see Savannahs doppelganger!


This dog looked exactly like her! I would have bet money it was her. I am going to attach the link so you can see it. How is she doing today?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

this is the link. You will know which one when you see it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFUrAqcW3b0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Phew.. Glad all went well. What a little pet she is!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> this is the link. You will know which one when you see it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFUrAqcW3b0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Wow that is brilliant, you did well to spot them, we both loved it because never seen one so much like her before, even I would have been convinced. Thanks so much


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Loved watching all of those long-legged cockapoos running around. They are so agile and athletic.. I love them all!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

arlo said:


> Wow that is brilliant, you did well to spot them, we both loved it because never seen one so much like her before, even I would have been convinced. Thanks so much


I love her color so much. I told my husband "I know it's her. I would know that color anywhere..." just had to tell him guess I don't know as much as I thought  (trust me he does not hear that often )


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I love her color so much. I told my husband "I know it's her. I would know that color anywhere..." just had to tell him guess I don't know as much as I thought  (trust me he does not hear that often )


Sorry it wasn't her! I would have probably kept quiet!


----------

